# Beretta?? Cougar



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

I saw a Cougar today wearing the following engraved in its slide. 

**Stoeger Cougar**

Nice Stoeger box and outer wrapper. I know Baretta owns Stoeger, but didn't know they were going to move their own models to other banners.

Nothing on the website about it.

Anybody else seen them?


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Is it a new gun - are those out already ?

When Beretta discontinued the Cougar, it was announced that Stoeger would probably be manufacturing them again in the future. 
I thought I had read that the Stoeger Cougars wouldn't be out until sometime in 2007.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I havn't but I've heard that Stoeger was going to start making them, but in Turkey this time with the original Beretta equipment. Just a different person in a different location operating the machines this time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had 1 of the first cougars - had a blue steel slide actually.

Worked fine - but, I wasn't really a huge fan of the gun. W/ under a 4" barrel, I never shoot a gun as well as w/ one 4" or longer - maybe a combination of the barrel length and sight radius. I ended up selling it a year or two later.


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

Brand new in box and made in Turkey. Fine looking piece. Blue was nice and metal finish looked good, it had plastic grips
He didn't have it priced out yet, but showed it to me. I get to preview all his new guns as I move a lot of business his way. I get to see the new stuff, he gets sales from my referrals and I get a good discount on stuff. Great relationship if you ask me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good deal... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw one of these Courags at the last Houston gunshow I went to. They are significantly cheaper too. I don't know if they will ever make the Inox verson - but if ya ever wanted one of these guns, now is your chance to get one under $400.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*Gander Mountain in Houston, TX*

They had two Stoeger Cougars on the shelf as of three days ago, both 9mm.

Tex


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I saw them there the last time I went thru that Gander Mountain as well (I usually stop there on my way into Houston whenever I make the trip - just to window shop)

There is one in my local shop too. I always wished that the Cougar had a little bit longer barrel. I might have kept mine years ago if not for that.


----------



## fitron92 (Dec 22, 2006)

I went to the local dealer today and inquired about the Cougar and the guy was as aloof as usual and said "nobody's got 'em yet". Thanks, Mac, I'll ask elsewhere. Why do these store owners treat a newby to their store so rudely? I can deal with Gander Mountain.....it's not that much farther down the road.:smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Boondox (Dec 21, 2006)

Just picked mine up today in 9mm. I read about it in G&A, drooled a little over the centerfold, and dropped in at my local gun shop for some shotgun shells and there it was! I asked for a closer look and must have field stripped it a dozen times getting a feel for it. Didn't really need another 9mm, but it felt so good in my hand it was like putting on a perfectly fitting boot! You know the feeling?

So I brought it home, stripped and cleaned it several times. Bummer that it gets dark so early this time of year! I have a feeling this is gonna be one sweet piece!

$379 for the firearm with two mags and a lock.

Gunner B


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't you just love it when they talk down to you like your a moron and you are not as smart as they are. Jerks like that in my pass have cost theirselfs hundreds of dollars in sales. I hope they was working on percent of sales.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Boondox said:


> Just picked mine up today in 9mm. I read about it in G&A, drooled a little over the centerfold, and dropped in at my local gun shop for some shotgun shells and there it was! I asked for a closer look and must have field stripped it a dozen times getting a feel for it. Didn't really need another 9mm, but it felt so good in my hand it was like putting on a perfectly fitting boot! You know the feeling?
> 
> So I brought it home, stripped and cleaned it several times. Bummer that it gets dark so early this time of year! I have a feeling this is gonna be one sweet piece!
> 
> ...


Call me crazy, but I think you'll find that rotary system to be VERY accurate. I've gotten better groups out of the .40 than out of any other .40 I've ever shot. Let's hear how it performs.

I'm glad this gun is going to stay in production. At least now I can hopefully get mags cheap again.


----------



## 45SAM1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*cougar 8000 D*

got one over xmas! Put 100 rounds thru her & she's GREAT!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

45SAM1 said:


> got one over xmas! Put 100 rounds thru her & she's GREAT!


Congrats. I had one in the 1990s when they first came out. Very nice gun.


----------



## MOPH759FL (Jan 13, 2007)

*Stoeger Cougar 8000*

Brand new(.40S&W) Christmas present, DEC 2006, $349.00 + tax.
The design and feel of the gun is quite good. Its plenty accurate for its intended purpose. The rotating design keeps the barrel in alignment with the target creating a more accurate firearm. Lots of value for $349.00


----------

